# Part-time Job - home base.



## ALSI.Alex (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi! I would like to ask if there are any companies that offers a part-time job..

a home base job..

- by using the FF:
internet
computer.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Nanny? Babysitter?


----------



## ALSI.Alex (Jan 1, 2014)

no, haha i mean using a Desktop computer..


----------

